# The Rally car



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

this is my ride, well 1 of them.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I love the flagpole antenna

j/k


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I love the Flag Pole anteana too. Its a real chick magnent.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

what single thing on that work of art is not a chick magnet? what kinda rims are those? they look like 13's..?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *what single thing on that work of art is not a chick magnet? what kinda rims are those? they look like 13's..? *



They are 13's. There also stock on a 82 Isuzu i-Mark diesel, in which this is one. And yes those are aircraft landing lights on the front of the car.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

In fact here is a before pic of that beast.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *And yes those are aircraft landing lights on the front of the car. *


Have you baked the paint off other nearby cars yet with those?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Have you baked the paint off other nearby cars yet with those? *



No, but I think I got a tan.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

nice car.... god it feels great to have a stonger nissan group in washington


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *nice car.... god it feels great to have a stonger nissan group in washington *



Oh did you want to see the Nissan?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i thought that was an old datsun?


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Haha, no. Its an 82 Isuzu i-Mark LS diesel.

I also drive a 99 Nissan Sentra GXE. 5 colors right now but going through a huge change.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

In fact my Isuzu looks a whole lot like the old Datsun B210's.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i need to vent really fast so bare with me.....some asshole in a 94-97 accord rear ended me at a stop light. The light turned green cars where in intersection so the truck in head of me didnt move. so when the intersection was clear he went... so i coasted up a little cause the truck was still in the intersection then BAAM the fuckin asshole hits me at like 5mph i get out to tell him to follow me and he agree's so as im fighting through traffic and start to pull into an AT&T store he takes off in the oppisite direction. And i didnt even get a look at his plate cause he was following me into the parking lot . My car wasnt really damaged but the rear bumber has a stress mark from the impact. Next time i see some bald asian get with those damn stuff animals in the front windshield im pulling out my bat and taking every window out


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *i need to vent really fast so bare with me.....some asshole in a 94-97 accord rear ended me at a stop light. The light turned green cars where in intersection so the truck in head of me didnt move. so when the intersection was clear he went... so i coasted up a little cause the truck was still in the intersection then BAAM the fuckin asshole hits me at like 5mph i get out to tell him to follow me and he agree's so as im fighting through traffic and start to pull into an AT&T store he takes off in the oppisite direction. And i didnt even get a look at his plate cause he was following me into the parking lot . My car wasnt really damaged but the rear bumber has a stress mark from the impact. Next time i see some bald asian get with those damn stuff animals in the front windshield im pulling out my bat and taking every window out *



That sucks man. I feel ya.


----------

